# schaltplan für fernseher



## grizzlyco (11 April 2005)

hallo zusammen ich brauche mal für etwas anderes eure hilfe. Wo kriege ich schaltpläne für fernseher her? genauer für BEKO Model TVB-3211 SN 81100008.


wenn ihr mir helfen könntet wär das echt super.

MfG 
Grizzly


----------



## Mario (13 April 2005)

*schaltplan*

schaltplandienst münchen   oder   schaltplandiest berlien

adressen weiß ich im moment nicht aber einfach mal googeln
wenn nicht !         
 einfach mal melden , dann werde ich die adressen raussuchen

mfg mario


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 April 2005)

Hallo,
ELV hat auch einen Schaltplandienst.

mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

Falls das noch aktuell sein sollte:
welches Chassis hat der? Unter Umständen habe ich was passendes.
(Übliche Chassisbezeichnung bei den Dönerkisten lauten z.B. 10.1, 12.6....)

Der Lange in Berlin (siehe oben): www.schaltungsdienst.de

ELV bezieht die Pläne soweit ich weiß auch nur vom Lange.


----------



## grizzlyco (6 Mai 2005)

045.651.11
ist das die nummer?
lange hat leider keinen plan für diesen fernseher


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Mai 2005)

nein, das ist nicht die Chassisbezeichnung. Kannst Du mal ein Bild vom Chassis machen?


----------



## Kurt (7 Mai 2005)

du kannst es auch hier versuchen
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/forums.html
Rubrik *TV*
Boardsprache ist aber polnisch.

kurt


----------

